# How Long For An Automatic To Fully Wind? (7s26 Seiko)



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Got the watch this morning. a Seiko SkX013 with the 7S26 movement.

Not sure of it's history, but it looks in good shape.

Set the watch against my Lorus Quarts at 11:15 this morning. Now at 17:11 the seiko is around 5 seconds slow.

This works out within the 25 secs +/- per day parameters in the instruction book that came with it, but my question is this - how long does it take for an automatic to wind up fully?

And, how much of a nudge does the adjuster mechanism need towards the '+' sign? Are we talking "nat's chuff" here?

Many thanks in anticipation from a complete amateur, who has only today gone from quartz to automatic mechanical...

Impster


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

The 7S26 is a fantastically solid, reliable movement. As for accuracy, well, it's mechanical and subject to the vagaries of ambient temperature, so will never compete with a quartz. As far as I know, it doesn't need to be fully wound for it to be at its most accurate - as long as it's going, the movement will chug along (if this is wrong, I apologise in advance). I would guess a day's wear will fully wind the watch - thereafter, it will keep going forever.

Hth.


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

If your going to adjust it then wait a few days until it settles in. Then try 1 quarter of a mm of advance.


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Well, nearly a full 10hours now since set it against the quartz, and still around 5 - 5.5 secs slower, so seems to be 'stabilizing'.

Many thanks - will keep an eye on it...

Impster


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

A quick update. Left the watch by the bed, face-up overnight. It seems to have 'caught up' with itself and it was virtually spot on this morning.

This I can quite happily live with.

Re-synchronised both watches to the time on Ceefax this morning at 8:00am (although couldn't 'hack' the 7s26 movement so 25 seconds out compared to ceefax!), but at least the seiko and the quartz are showing identical times.

Will check and re-check over the course of next few days...

Impster


----------

